# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > सॉफ्टवेयर, गेम तथा थीम >  आल  कंप्यूटर गेम्स

## love.15

दोस्तों में एक और नया सूत्र लाया हु जिम में आप को हर पारकर के कंप्यूटर गेम्स मिलेगे :nono:

----------


## love.15

दोस्तों बतये पहले कोन सा

----------


## love.15

*Delta Force Xtreme 2 Full Crack.. As these games with the FPS genre that has been "Free Full Download" share previously, [COLOR=#0000BF !important]the PC game[/COLOR] Delta Force Xtreme 2 Full Crack, we will be given a variety of exciting missions and also very entertaining. A fierce battle with rebel groups, ambushes, hostage rescue and other missions will colorize our adventures as a member of the elite anti-terrorist [COLOR=#0000BF !important]detachment[/COLOR] of the U.S. military. For those of you who are interested in trying to play the game Delta Force Xtreme 2 Full Crack, please download.

Delta Force Xtreme 2 Full Crack screenshot:






Delta Force Xtreme 2 Full Crack System Requirements:

Video Card: Direct3D video card with 64 MB or higherOS: Windows® XP, VISTA (32 & 64 bit editions)CPU: Pentium® 4 Minimum CPU RequiredRAM: 1 GB or greater requiredHard Drive: 2 GB availableDirect X: DirectX 9.0c or greater requiredInternet: Up to 150 simultaneous players via NovaWorld

How to install Delta Force Xtreme 2 Full Crack:

ExtractChange the extension. Rar to iso. Example:
- [www.indowebster.com]-rld-dfx2.rar
- [www.indowebster.com]-rld-dfx2.isoMount / Burn ISO fileRun setup to installCopy and paste crack file into the game installation directoryCompleted

Download Delta Force Xtreme 2 Full Version - (969MB)*

----------


## love.15

*Devil May Cry 3: Special Edition Rip Highly Compressed*
I feel a long time since I did not share the game, well today I will try again to share a game called *Devil May Cry 3: Special Edition Rip Highly Compressed. The game is requested by a Free Full Download visitor.For those of you who want to try Devil May Cry 3: Special Edition Rip Highly Compressed, please download this game via the link below.

Devil May Cry 3: Special Edition Rip Highly Compressed screenshot:






Devil May Cry 3: Special Edition Rip Highly Compressed Minimum System Requirements:

OS: Windows XP/VistaProcessor: Pentium 4 @ 3 GHzMemory: 512 MB (1 GB for Vista)Hard Drive: 8 GB FreeVideo Memory: 256 MB (nVidia GeForce 6600 SM3 Required)Sound Card: DirectX CompatibleDirectX: 9.0cKeyboard & MouseDVD Rom Drive

Devil May Cry 3: Special Edition Rip Highly Compressed Recommended System Requirements:

OS: Windows XP/Vista/Windows 7Processor: Intel Core 2 DUOMemory: 1 GB (2 GB for Vista)Hard Drive: 8 GB FreeVideo Memory: 512 MB (nVidia GeForce 8600)Sound Card: DirectX CompatibleDirectX: 9.0c or 10Keyboard & MouseDVD Rom DriveGame Pad STRONGLY Recommended

How to install Devil May Cry 3: Special Edition Rip Highly Compressed:

Extract FileRun the setup.[COLOR=#0000BF !important]bat file[/COLOR] (let the process take place)Open the Crack folder and then copy and paste crack filePlay the Game

Download Devil May Cry 3: Special Edition Rip Highly Compressed:
Part1 | Part2 | Part3 | Part4 | Part5
Password: koskomputer*

----------


## love.15

*Resident Evil Operation Raccoon City full Crack.. The game is told in September 1998 in the city called Raccoon City. In which the city is affected by the T-Virus from the Umbrella Facility. Umbrella instructed the elite team toRaccoon City to destroy all evidence and survivors. Hearing this, the U.S. government also instructed his elite troops to uncover [COLOR=#0000BF !important]what really happened[/COLOR]. Players take the role of being the Umbrella Security Services soldier in combat in Raccoon City. Curious? Simply download Resident Evil OperationRaccoon City full Crack.

Resident Evil Operation Raccoon City full Crack screenshot:






Resident Evil Operation Raccoon City full Crack Minimum system requirements:

Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo 2.4 Ghz or better, AMD Athlon(TM) X2 2.8 Ghz or betterMemory: 2 GB RAMGraphics: NVIDIA(R) GeForce(R) 8800GTS or better, ATI Radeon(TM) HD 3850 or better

Resident Evil Operation Raccoon City full Crack Recommended system requirements:

Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad 2.7 Ghz or better, AMD Phenom(TM)II X4 3 Ghz or betterMemory: 4 GB RAMGraphics: NVIDIA(R) GeForce(R) GTX 560 or better (Under NVIDIA program, not recommending ATI, but the equivalent card would be Radeon HD 6950)

Download Resident Evil Operation Raccoon City full Crack:
Part 1 | Part 2 | Part 3 | Part 4 | Part 5 |
Password if needed:*

----------


## love.15

*Hard to Be a God Rip Highly Compressed - Based on the novel of the same name by Strugatsky brothers, this non-linear 3D RPG features a branching story with four endings in this [COLOR=#0000BF !important]tale of the[/COLOR] Kingdom of Arkanar. One of the gameplay features is the interference of two epochs in the game universe – the medieval and the alternative future. This provides the peculiar variety of different weapons and armors - from swords and bows to miniguns, from full plates to force fields - and equipment like [COLOR=#0000BF !important]binoculars[/COLOR] and [COLOR=#0000BF !important]night vision goggles[/COLOR] at characters’ disposal. The active combat system also includes a party system and damage modeling on the hero where the character can be wounded badly which will diminish his attributes and require long recover, and even lose a limb or be decapitated by a strong attack of the opponent. The whole world from the book is being carefully created a new under the supervision of one of its demiurges, Boris Natanovich Strugatsky.

Hard to Be a God Rip Highly Compressed screenshot:





Hard to Be a God Rip Highly Compressed Minimum System Requirements:

OS: Windows 2000/XPProcessor: Pentium 4 @ 2 GHzMemory: 2 MbVideo Memory: 128 MbSound Card: DirectX CompatibleDirectX: 9.0KeyboardMouseDVD Rom Drive

Hard to Be a God Rip Highly Compressed Recommended System Requirements:

OS: Windows 2000/XPProcessor: Pentium 4 @ 2.5 GHzMemory: 1 GbVideo Memory: 256 MbSound Card: DirectX CompatibleDirectX: 9.0KeyboardMouseDVD Rom Drive

Download Hard to Be a God Rip Highly Compressed via Mediafire - (5 Part - 302MB):
Part 1 | Part 2 | Part 3 | Part 4 | Part 5 
Password: www.minigame.vn*

----------


## The Master

ध्यान दे सामान्य विभाग मे आप वयस्क गेम्स पोस्ट कर रहे है जो नियम विरूध्द है ................

----------


## love.15

> ध्यान दे सामान्य विभाग मे आप वयस्क गेम्स पोस्ट कर रहे है जो नियम विरूध्द है ................


झामा  करे मास्टर  जी में अब दियन रखुगा

----------


## love.15

*Plants vs. Zombies Game Of The Year Edition Final Full Version.. Surely you all is very familiar with this game, Right? yep,, Plants vs. Zombies is amini-game made by PopCap's that is very popular among the gamers mania. On Plants vs. Zombies Game Of The Year Edition Final [COLOR=#0000BF !important]Full version[/COLOR] there are two additional modes that puzzle and survival, you can also create your own zombie army through Zombatar to help to win the [COLOR=#0000BF !important]battle[/COLOR] that you play.

Plants vs. Zombies Game Of The Year Edition Final Version screenshot:




Download Plants vs. Zombies Game Of The Year Edition Final - (36MB) 
Password: koskomputer*

----------


## love.15

*Toy Soldiers - SKIDROW Full Version is a PC game with Action Strategy genre (Tower [COLOR=#0000BF !important]Defense[/COLOR]) that can be said to have many similarities with the Army Men. Just like a game with Actions genre, in the game Toy Soldiers full version we must strive to resist an enemy attack and defeat the enemy by making use of the fort's defense, weaponry and soldiers. Although this game has the Tower Defense genre, but in the Toy Soldiers, we can freely move the character that we use at will and use any weapon to help attack and to help thedefense.

Toy Soldiers - SKIDROW Full screenshot:






Toy Soldiers - SKIDROW Full Minimum System Requirements:

OS: Windows XP/Vista/7Processor: Intel Pentium 4 @ 2.0 GHz / AMD Athlon XP 2200+Memory: 2 GbVideo Memory: 256 MbVideo Card: nVidia GeForce 8600 / ATI Radeon HD 2600Sound Card: DirectX CompatibleDirectX: 9.0cKeyboardMouse

Toy Soldiers - SKIDROW Full Version Recommended System Requirements:

OS: Windows 7Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo @ 2.4 GHz / AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+Memory: 4 GbVideo Memory: 896 MbVideo Card: nVidia GeForce GTX 260 / ATI Radeon HD 4870Sound Card: DirectX CompatibleDirectX: 9.0cKeyboardMouse

How to install Toy Soldiers - SKIDROW Full Version:

Unrar using WinRARBurn or mount the image (Use Daemon)Install the gameCopy over the cracked contentPlay the gameSupport the software developers. If you like this game, BUY IT!

Download Toy Soldiers - SKIDROW via Mediafire - (1.46GB)
Download Toy Soldiers - SKIDROW via JumboFiles - (1.46GB)*

----------


## The Master

> झामा  करे मास्टर  जी में अब दियन रखुगा


अगर आपको वयस्क गेम्स पोस्ट करने है तो रंगीन महफिल विभाग मे एक सूत्र है मित्र डेविल खान जी द्वारा बनाया गया आप उसमे पोस्ट कर सकते है , धन्यवाद |

----------


## love.15

*Any animal in Zoo Tycoon 2 - Endangered Species Full??

African Wild Dog (Lycaon pictus)American Bison (Bison bison)Baird's Tapir (Tapirus bairdii)Caribou (Rangifer tarandus groenlandicus)Crested Gibbon (Hylobates concolor)Fennec Fox (Vulpes zerda)Florida Panther (Puma concolor coryi)And more..

Caution: To install Zoo Tycoon 2 - Endangered Species Expansion Pack you must have installed the game Zoo Tycoon 2.

Password : www.remo-xp.com
Download Zoo Tycoon 2 - Endangered Species Full via Mediafire:
Part1 | Part2 | Part3*

----------


## love.15

*

Caesar IV - RELOADED Full Version.. Taken from the story of Caesar who successfully brought the kingdom of Rome get its heyday, Caesar IV will bring us delve into the history of that success. In this game we will play as one of a royal governor of a province of Rome who wanted to become the next Caesar,our task is to build [COLOR=#0000BF !important]and welfare[/COLOR] of the people that we lead. As governor, we will have complete control over the province, including urban planning, finance, and defense.

Caesar IV - RELOADED scrennshot:






Caesar IV - RELOADED Minimum System Requirements:

OS: Windows 2000/XPProcessor: 1.6 GHzMemory: 512 MbHard Drive: 2 Gb freeVideo Memory: 64 MbSound Card: DirectX CompatibleDirectX: 9.0cKeyboardMouseDVD Rom Drive

How to Install Caesar IV - RELOADED:

UnrarBurn or mount with Daemon tools or Alcohol120%.Install the game using a serial from the included keygen or any of these serials:
WEW6-LYJ6-CAZ4-XYG7-6255
PES8-GAX5-ZAS4-WUL4-3322
JYR3-BER8-LYM6-JED5-5662
( If the crack [COLOR=#0000BF !important]exe file[/COLOR] does not exist in the package, please download from NoCD )Copy the cracked executable to your installation directory.
( If the crack exe file does not exist in the package, please download from NoCD )Play the game.If you enjoy then support the authors and buy the game.

Download Caesar IV - RELOADED - (1.33GB) 
*

----------


## shankar52

सेक्सी गेम दे

----------

